# Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung



## Noctua (1. März 2017)

*Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Fragen zum Thema Wasserkühlung. In der Vergangenheit war ich überzeugter Luftkühler, allerdings gingen mir mit der Zeit die doch recht lauten Grafikkartenkühler auf die Nerven. Nachdem damals mit der 980Ti  das Experiment mit dem Morpheus schief ging, bin ich dann zu eine Atric Accelero Hybrid III-140 gewechselt. Damit ist das System schön ruhig und verhältnismäßig kühl (~60°C unter Volllast bei max. Boost von ~1350MHz) geworden. Bei CPU-lästigen Anwendungen hat man damals allerdings den CPU-Kühler noch rausgehört. 
Daraufhin hatte ich mir eine Corsair Hydro H110i GT bestellt. Auf dem alten System (Z77 MPower, i7-3770k @4,2GHz) war sie allerdings kühltechnisch kaum besser wie der Megahalems (mit 140mm Lüfter) und auch nicht leiser. So habe ich sie zurück gegeben. Beim Wechsel auf ein 1151er System (GA-Z170X-UD5 TH, 6700k, DDR4-3000) habe ich dann ein NH-D15 verbaut. Wenn ich den RAM auf 3000MHz betreibe brauchst dieser 1,35V was eine höhere CPU-Spannung zur Folge hat. Diese kann ich bei 4,2GHz mittels Undervolting etwas runterdrücken, trotzdem wird der CPU-Kühler unter Last schon hörbar. Das kann dann je nach Spiel etwas nerven.
Zudem kommt demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte, die auch wieder unter Wasser gesetzt werden soll. Ich dachte hier an eine Eiswolf und Eisbaer von Alphacool (mit jeweils 280er Radi), allerdings wird da hier im Forum immer wieder von abgeraten (bzw. von Kompakt-WaKüs allgemein). Ausserdem bietet es sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch an, vielleicht komplett zu wechseln. Mir kommt es allerdings eher auf ein leises System ohne großartige Übertaktungen an. Auch müssen die CPU & GPU auch nicht so kühl wie möglich sein, sondern auf einem vernünftigen Level (~50-60°C sollte reichen) liegen. Als Gehäuse verwende ich ein normales Define R5.

Daher meine Frage:
Was empfiehlt ihr? 
Wasserkühlung oder die beiden Alphacoollösungen? 
Und wenn ich auf eine richtige Wasserkühlung setze, was brauche ich da um ein möglichst wartungsarmes System ohne dauernde Pflege und Arbeit (also Lüfter mit fester Drehzahl oder automatischer Steuerung) zu bekommen?
Welchen Wartungsaufwand hat eine Wasserkühlung?

Hier geht es eher erstmal um allgemeine Fragen zur Entscheidungsfindung und noch nicht um eine genau Produktberatung.

Schon mal danke im Vorraus.


----------



## shootme55 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

Das abonier ich mal. Hätte exakt die selben Fragen und Gehäuse.


----------



## Chukku (1. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

Also wenn es dir wirklich vorrangig um Silent geht, wird dir (speziell in DIESEM Unterforum  ) wahrscheinlich niemand guten Gewissens zu einer AiO raten.

Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, kühlen die Dinger in der Regel auch nicht besser als ein sehr guter Luftkühler. Und selbst wenn, bleibt immer der Schwachpunkt der kleinen, nicht entkoppelbaren Pumpe.
Sehe ich das richtig, dass in dein Case rein theoretisch 2 x  360er Radis reingehen würden, wenn alle Laufwerksschächte entfernt werden? Hast du diese Möglichkeit, oder benötigst du die Schächte?

Mit weniger als 5 x 120mm (1 x 240er + 1 x 360er) solltest du bei deinen Komponenten eigentlich nicht anfangen, wenn es WIRKLICH leise werden soll.
Das Nonplusultra wäre ein externer MoRa Radiator.. da kommst du mit immer mit sehr niedrigen RPMs der Lüfter aus. Bei wenig Last sogar passiv.
Aber das ist halt auch nicht jedermanns Sache.. kommt drauf an, wie viel Platz du hast.

Was Steuerung angeht, ist das so eine Sache:
Lüfterdrehzahlen sollte man optimalerweise von der Wassertemperatur abhängig machen, weil die deutlich träger ist und weniger wild schwankt als z.B. die CPU Temp.
(und die Lüfter kühlen ja streng genommen auch das Wasser und nicht die CPU). Dafür braucht man aber in jedem Fall einen entsprechenden Eingang für den Sensor. Und den bekommt man meines Wissens nach nur mit einem ASUS Mainboard oder einem zusätzlichen Modul wie einer Aquaero... ich selbst hab keine Lust auf dieses Modul und regel deswegen nach GPU Temperatur... beim nächsten Systemupgrade wirds dann ein ASUS Board .

Pumpen-Regelung ist eigentlich Spielkram.. wenn man erstmal die richtige Geschwindigkeit gefunden hat, gibts mMn keinen Grund, daran nochmal zu drehen.
Deswegen reicht hier eigentlich eine Pumpe (wie eine D5), bei der man die Drehzhal manuell per Potentiometer einstellen kann.
Die sind auch weniger Störanfällig als die PWM Pumpen, von denen man immer wieder hört, dass sie mit vielen MBs nicht kompatibel sind.

In jedem Fall kommst du für eine wirklich leise Wasserkühlung für CPU+GPU wahrscheinlich nicht unter 600 € weg (inkl. Lüfter). Das muss man natürlich immer dazu sagen.

*Edit: ich gebe vorweg gleich mal zu, dass sich meine Erfahrung mit AiOs auf eine EVGA 980Ti Hybrid beschränkt.. und bei der war die Pumpe der wesentliche Schwachpunkt.. war einfach immer herauszuhören... deswegen hab ich den schönen AiO Kühler runtergerissen und sie in meinen Custom Loop integriert.
Angeblich soll die "Eisbär" Pumpe von Alphacool ja bei 7 V sehr leise sein. Zuverlässigkeit könnte hier ein Schwachpunkt sein... aber da verlässt du dich lieber auf die Einschätzung anderer Community Mitglieder mit mehr Erfahrung in dem Bereich.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (1. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*



Noctua schrieb:


> Und wenn ich auf eine richtige Wasserkühlung setze, was brauche ich da um ein möglichst wartungsarmes System ohne dauernde Pflege und Arbeit (also Lüfter mit fester Drehzahl oder automatischer Steuerung) zu bekommen?


Zur Steuerung könntest dz z. B. eine Aquaero nehmen, wenn du die einmal richtig konfiguriert hast, musst du dich da nicht mehr groß drum kümmern.



Noctua schrieb:


> Welchen Wartungsaufwand hat eine Wasserkühlung?


Prinzipiell relativ gering, hängt aber auch von der verwendeten Flüssigkeit ab. Flüssigkeiten mit Farbzusatz neigen nach einer gewissen zeit dazu Flocken zu bilden, diese müsste man dann öfter wechseln.
Wie oft man die Flüssigkeit wechseln sollte ist allerdings keine genaue Wissenschaft, bei Flüssigkeiten mit Farbzusatz sagt man so jedes halbes bis ganzes Jahr, ohne jedes, respektive alle anderthalb Jahre.
Aus den Schläuchen könnte der Weichmacher weichen, sieht man dann ebenfalls im Wasser.
Ansonsten sollte man die komplette WaKü alle zwei Jahre mal reinigen: [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen


----------



## SpatteL (1. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

Zur Überschrift "Allgemeine Fragen":
Wasserkühlungsguide
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen
Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!

Zu dem Gehäuse gibt es schon etliche WaKü-Builds bzw. Kaufberatungen, auch hier im Forum, bitte mal die Suchfunktion nutzen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

Moin
Wie schon gesagt die Suchfunktion hilft dir beim ersten zusammenstellen.

Wenn du aber ein Noctua DH-15 hörst und dich das stört kommst du um einen MO-RA nicht herum.
Du hast anscheinend ein empfindliches Gehör und damit wird das ist dem Gehäuse nichts mit supersilent unter Last.


----------



## Noctua (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

So, erstmal sorry für die späte Antwort. Die letzten beiden Arbeitstage waren anstrengender als gedacht und im Zug konnte ich doch nicht wie geplant in Ruhe antworten.



Chukku schrieb:


> Also wenn es dir wirklich vorrangig um Silent geht, wird dir (speziell in DIESEM Unterforum file:///C:\Users\e09suzh1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif) wahrscheinlich niemand guten Gewissens zu einer AiO raten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpatteL (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du alle Möglichkeiten für Radis nutzt(360er vorn und oben), wird es wahrscheinlich deinen Ansprüchen/Vorstellungen entsprechen.
Müsstest dann aber (teilweise) auf die Dämmung verzichten.

Ob es sich für dich am Ende wirklich lohnt bzw. ob es das richtige für dich ist, kannst im Prinzip nur du selbst beantworten.


----------



## Noctua (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

Ich könnte ja in der Theorie oben einen 320er und vorne einen 280er (sind ja alles Plätze für 140mm Lüfter) verbauen und unten den AGB oder die Pumpe. Das würde ich dann allerdings in einem entsprechenden Thread bzw. angepasst in diesem hier machen.


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*



Noctua schrieb:


> Bei der 980Ti reicht im Grunde ja 1x 140er aus. Der Vorteil hier ist ja, dass die Luft nicht im Gehäuse verteilt wird, sondern direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird.



Ja und nein...
Du beziehst dich da wahrscheinlich auf deine Erfahrungen mit dem Accelero Hybrid Kühler?
Dabei musst du halt auch bedenken, dass bei einem Fullcover Wasserblock noch die Wärme der sekundären Komponenten hinzukommt (Spannungswandler + VRAM), die beim Hybridkühler noch durch Luft weggekühlt werden.
Ausserdem haben AiO Radiatoren meistens eine deutlich höhere Lamellendichte, als Radis für Custom WaKüs. Dadurch können sie mehr Wärme abführen, brauchen aber auch deutlich höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen.
Also ganz grob über den Daumen kann man ungefähr sagen, dass man pro 100W TDP ungefähr 1 x 120mm Radiatorfläche braucht, um das Ganze ziemlich leise zu kühlen.
(absoluten Silent Enthusiasten wäre selbst das zu wenig).
Bei einer übertakteten 980Ti wären das 300W also z.B. ein 360er Radi. 



Noctua schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja in der Theorie oben einen 320er [...]



Du meinst 420er oder? (3 x 140)
Prinzipiell wäre das natürlich top. 

Aber schau dir das in deinem Case vorher ganz genau an.
Nicht an jede 3 x 140 Lüfterposition passt auch ein 420er Radi vernünftig rein. Zum einen kommt ja noch der zusätzliche Platz (ca. 25mm) für die Anschlüsse dazu, zum Anderen sind einige Radiatoren auch nochmal ein Stück breiter (mein Nemesis GTS 360 ist z.B. 133mm breit, owbowhl es ein 3x120er ist.)
Noch entscheidender: "120er" Radiatoren (damit meine ich auch 240er, 360er,...) kann man in der Oberseite des Gehäuses meistens noch über Langlöcher verschieben, so dass sie dann auch mit den Lüftern im Zweifelsfall noch vor dem Mainboard hängen. Bei 140er Radis hast du die Möglichkeit meist nicht, so dass es zu Kollisionen mit den Heatsinks des MBs kommen kann.

Miss also vorher auf jeden Fall aus, wie viel Platz du zwischen Gehäusedecke und MB hast.



Noctua schrieb:


> Der Accelero passt zB nicht ohne weiteres auf eine 1080Ti. Bei einer normalen WaKü würde man einfach den Kühlkörper tauschen.



"einfach Kühlkörper tauschen" ist natürlich auch so eine Sache.. so um die 120€ kostet so ein Ding ja auch gern mal 

Was AiOs im Allgemeinen angeht, lies dir am besten mal ein paar Posts im Forum "geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" durch.
Da dreht sich gefühlt jeder 2te Post darum, dass die AiO plötzlich unerwartet angefangen hat, seltsame Geräusche zu machen. Ursache ist fast immer, dass sich eine Luftblase in die Pumpe verirrt hat. Durch Schütteln bekommen die User das dann immer raus, nur um dann ein paar Tage später wieder das gleiche Problem zu haben, weil die Blasen halt durch den Kreislauf wandern.
Bei einer Custom Wasserkühlung bekommt man sowas mit vernünftigen Ausgleichsbehältern halt deutlich besser in den Griff.


----------



## Noctua (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*



Chukku schrieb:


> Du meinst 420er oder? (3 x 140)


Genau das meinte ich. Kleiner Kopfrechenfehler. Ich brauch endlich Urlaub^^



Chukku schrieb:


> Aber schau dir das in deinem Case vorher ganz genau an.
> Nicht an jede 3 x 140 Lüfterposition passt auch ein 420er Radi vernünftig rein. Zum einen kommt ja noch der zusätzliche Platz (ca. 25mm) für die Anschlüsse dazu, zum Anderen sind einige Radiatoren auch nochmal ein Stück breiter (mein Nemesis GTS 360 ist z.B. 133mm breit, owbowhl es ein 3x120er ist.)
> Noch entscheidender: "120er" Radiatoren (damit meine ich auch 240er, 360er,...) kann man in der Oberseite des Gehäuses meistens noch über Langlöcher verschieben, so dass sie dann auch mit den Lüftern im Zweifelsfall noch vor dem Mainboard hängen. Bei 140er Radis hast du die Möglichkeit meist nicht, so dass es zu Kollisionen mit den Heatsinks des MBs kommen kann.
> 
> Miss also vorher auf jeden Fall aus, wie viel Platz du zwischen Gehäusedecke und MB hast.


Platz sollte eigentlich sein, der 280er der Corsair war ja auch schon drin. Die Löcher zum Montieren sind beim R5 da aber etwas blöd. Da könnte man aber ggf. über die Lüftungsschlitze was machen. Wenn ich mich entsprechend entscheide, würde ich das natürlich vorher alles sauber planen.



Chukku schrieb:


> "einfach Kühlkörper tauschen" ist natürlich auch so eine Sache.. so um die 120€ kostet so ein Ding ja auch gern mal


Aber immerhin kommt da meist schnell was. Artic bietet ja auch keine Nachrüstsets für die 1070/1080 an. Nach der980Ti ist mit der Serie ja auch Schluss. Aktuell fällt mir da nur Alphacool ein. Und wie gesagt, bei der GPU sind aktuell keine Luftkühler wirklich ein Ersatz, da die warme Luft im Gehäuse verteilt wird.



Chukku schrieb:


> Was AiOs im Allgemeinen angeht, lies dir am besten mal ein paar Posts im Forum "geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" durch.
> Da dreht sich gefühlt jeder 2te Post darum, dass die AiO plötzlich unerwartet angefangen hat, seltsame Geräusche zu machen. Ursache ist fast immer, dass sich eine Luftblase in die Pumpe verirrt hat. Durch Schütteln bekommen die User das dann immer raus, nur um dann ein paar Tage später wieder das gleiche Problem zu haben, weil die Blasen halt durch den Kreislauf wandern.
> Bei einer Custom Wasserkühlung bekommt man sowas mit vernünftigen Ausgleichsbehältern halt deutlich besser in den Griff.


Hmm...danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*



Noctua schrieb:


> Mir ging es vor allem darum, dass ich keine handgeregelte Anlage habe. Ich kenne genug, die ihre Lüfter manuell regeln. Ich will eine Anlange mit automatischer Regelung oder festen Drehzahlen. An den Pumpendrehzahlen möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht drehen.
> EDIT: Was auch noch eine Frage wäre: Die Pumpen laufen heutzutage alle über Molex-/Sata-Anschluss oder muss man die noch direkt über 230V betreiben?



Was genau meinst du mit "handgeregelt" oder "automatisch"?
Wäre es ok für dich, die Lüfterkurve über Speedfan einmal zu programmieren und das Programm dann den Rest machen zu lassen?
Wenn ja, dann brauchst du eigentlich kein zusätzliches Equipment, als ausreichend Lüftersteckplätze auf deinem MB oder im Zweifelsfall einen PWM Hub.
Das, was ich oben zur Wassertemperatur geschrieben hab, wäre halt der Idealfall ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig.
Ich regel ehrlich gesagt auch nach GPU Temperatur, weil ich keine Lust hab, mir extra noch eine Aquaero Lüftersteuerung einzubauen. Das funktioniert ganz gut, hat nur den Nachteil, dass die Lüfter ein bisschen zu oft hoch- und runter-regeln (z.B in Ladebildschirmen).

Die meisten Pumpen laufen über 12V Molexanschluss direkt übers Netzteil.
Dann gibts 3 verschiedene Kategorien: Entweder laufen sie einfach mit einer festen Maximaldrehzahl vor sich hin, oder man kann sie über ein Potentiometer an der Pumpe einstellen, oder sie haben noch einen extra PWM Anschluss, dass man sie übers Mainboard regeln kann.
Ich würde zu einer Pumpe mit Potentiometer raten. Die kannst dann in der ersten Woche oder so zum Entlüften auf Full Power laufen lassen und später auf rund 50% runterregeln. (und dann nicht mehr anfassen)


----------



## Noctua (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*



Chukku schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "handgeregelt" oder "automatisch"?
> Wäre es ok für dich, die Lüfterkurve über Speedfan einmal zu programmieren und das Programm dann den Rest machen zu lassen?
> Wenn ja, dann brauchst du eigentlich kein zusätzliches Equipment, als ausreichend Lüftersteckplätze auf deinem MB oder im Zweifelsfall einen PWM Hub.
> Das, was ich oben zur Wassertemperatur geschrieben hab, wäre halt der Idealfall ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig.
> Ich regel ehrlich gesagt auch nach GPU Temperatur, weil ich keine Lust hab, mir extra noch eine Aquaero Lüftersteuerung einzubauen. Das funktioniert ganz gut, hat nur den Nachteil, dass die Lüfter ein bisschen zu oft hoch- und runter-regeln (z.B in Ladebildschirmen).


Naja, Idealfall wäre, dass die Lüfter mit fester Drehzahl laufen, die reicht um unter Last genug zu kühlen und für Idle leise genug ist. So mache ich es aktuell mit dem Lüfter für die GPU. Einmal B14-2@7V reicht zum Kühlen und ist leise genug (am Radi). Die CPU steuer ich mittels des Gigabyte-Tools (da das Bios in der Beziehung totaler Mist ist, beim alten Z77 MPower hatte ich alles nur per Bios geregelt). Hier läuft der CPU-Lüfter mit 20% im Idle, dreht aber bei Last (bzw. entsprechender Temperatur) dann hoch. Das ist in dem Fall nötig, da der CPU-Lüfter irgendwann hörbar wird. Die Gehäuselüfter liegen per Default auf 60% (drunter laufen sie ggf. gar nicht richtig an) und werden bei Befarf vom Tool hochgereglt. Speedfan habe ich bis jetzt ein paar mal versucht, aber bisher bei keinem Board zum Laufen bekommen. Manuell meinte ich per Drehrädchen an der Lüftersteuerung. Ich kenne da einige, denen im Sommer regelmäßig das System abschmiert, weil sie vergessen haben, die Lüfterdrehzahl hochzuregeln.



Chukku schrieb:


> Die meisten Pumpen laufen über 12V Molexanschluss direkt übers Netzteil.
> Dann gibts 3 verschiedene Kategorien: Entweder laufen sie einfach mit einer festen Maximaldrehzahl vor sich hin, oder man kann sie über ein Potentiometer an der Pumpe einstellen, oder sie haben noch einen extra PWM Anschluss, dass man sie übers Mainboard regeln kann.
> Ich würde zu einer Pumpe mit Potentiometer raten. Die kannst dann in der ersten Woche oder so zum Entlüften auf Full Power laufen lassen und später auf rund 50% runterregeln. (und dann nicht mehr anfassen)


PWM-Anschluss muss nicht sein. 12V-Anschluss mit ggf. Poti wäre mehr als ausreichend. Ich hatte nur vor ein paar Monaten mal was dazu gelesen (könnte sogar ein PCGH-Heft gewesen sein), dass bestimmte Eheim-Aquariumpumpen (glaube E1046 oder E1048 waren das) bis heute das Mass der Dinge bzgl. Lautstärke/Laufruhe & Zuverlässigkeit wären. Die laufen meines Wissens aber nur mit 230V und das wäre weniger praktikabel und eine potentielle Gefahrenquelle.


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*

Das mit der festen Lüfterdrehzahl kannst du natürlich so machen... prinzipiell sind Wasserkühlungen dafür gut geeignet, weil das Wasser für ziemlich konstante Temperaturen ohne grosse Schwankungen sorgt.
Ich hab zwar eine Lüfterkurve über Speedfan penibel einprogrammiert, aber ehrlich gesagt läuft das im Normalfall nur auf 2 Szenarien hinaus: 20% (400rpm) bei Desktopanwendungen und 35% (knapp über 700rpm) unter Vollast. Die 35% sind leise genug, dass ich sie eigentlich auch für den Desktop so beibehalten und somit komplett auf die Regelung verzichten könnte.
Im Wesentlichen hat die Steuerung nur eine Warnfunktion für mich: wenn die Lüfter plötzlich laut werden, weiss ich dass etwas nicht stimmt...

Von daher spricht eigentlich nichts gegen feste Drehzahl  (sei es nun mit 3Pin Lüftern via  5v/7V/12V Molex Adapter oder über einmal fest eingestellten Wert im Bios).

Ich habe nie Eheim Pumpen ausprobiert.
Aber meiner Meinung nach ist eine der bewährtesten und empfehlenswertesten Pumpen die Laing D5. Die gibt es von so ziemlich jedem WaKü Hersteller (bei Alphacool heisst sie z.B. VPP655, ist aber die gleiche Pumpe) und so ziemlich jeden Ausgleichsbehälter gibt es mit entsprechenden Adapterplatten zur Direktmontage.
Die D5 gibt es dann eben auch als Version mit 12V Molex Anschluss und Potentiometer. Achtung: es gibt auch eine PWM Version, die dann keinen Poti mehr an der Pumpe hat.
Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
EK-D5 Vario Motor (12V DC Pump Motor)  – EK Webshop
in Kombination mit 
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehalter | 60mm - L | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 - Acetal  – EK Webshop


----------



## Noctua (3. März 2017)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Umstieg auf Wasserkühlung*



Chukku schrieb:


> Das mit der festen Lüfterdrehzahl kannst du natürlich so machen... prinzipiell sind Wasserkühlungen dafür gut geeignet, weil das Wasser für ziemlich konstante Temperaturen ohne grosse Schwankungen sorgt.
> Ich hab zwar eine Lüfterkurve über Speedfan penibel einprogrammiert, aber ehrlich gesagt läuft das im Normalfall nur auf 2 Szenarien hinaus: 20% (400rpm) bei Desktopanwendungen und 35% (knapp über 700rpm) unter Vollast. Die 35% sind leise genug, dass ich sie eigentlich auch für den Desktop so beibehalten und somit komplett auf die Regelung verzichten könnte.
> Im Wesentlichen hat die Steuerung nur eine Warnfunktion für mich: wenn die Lüfter plötzlich laut werden, weiss ich dass etwas nicht stimmt...
> 
> Von daher spricht eigentlich nichts gegen feste Drehzahl  (sei es nun mit 3Pin Lüftern via  5v/7V/12V Molex Adapter oder über einmal fest eingestellten Wert im Bios).


Naja, alles über Tools die nebenbei laufen hat immer so einen Nebengeschmack. Tools könne auch mal abstürzen/einfrieren (und das dann gern unbemerkt im Hintergrund) und dann läuft das System ans Limit, alles schon gehabt.



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich habe nie Eheim Pumpen ausprobiert.
> Aber meiner Meinung nach ist eine der bewährtesten und empfehlenswertesten Pumpen die Laing D5. Die gibt es von so ziemlich jedem WaKü Hersteller (bei Alphacool heisst sie z.B. VPP655, ist aber die gleiche Pumpe) und so ziemlich jeden Ausgleichsbehälter gibt es mit entsprechenden Adapterplatten zur Direktmontage.
> Die D5 gibt es dann eben auch als Version mit 12V Molex Anschluss und Potentiometer. Achtung: es gibt auch eine PWM Version, die dann keinen Poti mehr an der Pumpe hat.
> Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...


Danke für die Infos. Die behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf.


----------

